# Waders yes or no?



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm debating buying a new pair, but im wondering if they're going to be necessary for the rest of the year untill it cools off again. Bays and surf. thanks!

Port A and Freeport area to be specific


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

G Love said:


> I'm debating buying a new pair, but im wondering if they're going to be necessary for the rest of the year untill it cools off again. Bays and surf. thanks!
> 
> Port A and Freeport area to be specific


Do you plan on doing a lot of fishing within the next two weeks?


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

maybe you should wait until they go on sale if they havent already. summer is quickly approaching and you wont need them.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

I for one have been fishing without waders the month of april. it's still a little cool at first, but not too bad. I would wait til summer to buy some on sale and wait to use em til December again.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok that all sounds about right to me as well. Those PFG pants are lookin pretty good to me.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

If it helps even more...i'm planning to jump in tomorrow without waders!  And that's after a cool front, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Only if you have a open cut on your legs and feet where you can pick up a bad bug and lose a limb or life.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*temp isn't the issue*

temp isn't the issue any more....but where you wade is the issue...

nice hard sand bottom area....wade boots alone are fine

knee deep mud w oyster shells and having to stomp thru marsh grass to get to the "honey hole".... yeah you should wear waders and boots!

speckcaster


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

That's a good point. Waders are still on the list lol


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Just get you a pair of SIMMS waders and be done with it. I went the cheap route for many years until I picked up a pair. I dont know of anyone who ever said "Man, I should have not bought those Simms waders"!

Other than my hookset wading belt those waders are the best thing I ever bought.


Now if I can just stop buying cheap wading boots I will be in good shape. LOL!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been wet wading for a month now....barefoot too, THAT I am changing...wadde boots and thats about it.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*that would probably be a good idea!*



Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> I have been wet wading for a month now....barefoot too, THAT I am changing...wadde boots and thats about it.


that would be probably be a wise choice! bare feet vs oyster shells is a recipe for disaster......i use to wade the surf barefooted for years ..... but now i wear a pair of Simms streamtread sandals at least.....wouldn't wade the marsh or mud with them but firm bottom bay or the surf and their perfect!

speckcaster


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

G Love said:


> I'm debating buying a new pair, but im wondering if they're going to be necessary for the rest of the year untill it cools off again. Bays and surf. thanks!
> 
> Port A and Freeport area to be specific


Its time for wet wading,, throw on some long Columbia pants to keep any jellys off you - and you will be fine.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been wading in the beach for the last few weeks and the water is not that bad but once you are out it has been pretty cool.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Went this morning in the marshy bay by Packery Channel near Port A. Caught a few reds, but man o man.. I see why people should shuffle their feet. I was in about 10in of crystal clear water and thank the lord it was clear and I had my costas on because I came a foot from stepping on a 3 footer. Wet wading by the way. Around mud and shell.. Stupid


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

hope u didn't buy those waders. Water was plenty warm for me to wade w/out waders today


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

No I was in shorts and sandals like the ones pictured above on speckasters post


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Water temp is good to go wet. Might look into waders on LL Bean site. Haven't bought waders in over 10 years. Get a new pair nearly every year. They give a lifetime warranty and best customer service ever. Even on my breathables I wear till the leak. Call them up and they send a new pair and label to send back the leaking pair at their cost.


----------

